# cadet rappel instructors course(CIC)



## Ltmel (5 May 2005)

Question for CIC officers who are familiar with the abseil/ cadet rappel instructors course.
I am currently qualified and certified (is that what we're calling it now?)  through Prairie region.   I often work with other officers who have taken courses through other regions and the different standards never cease to amaze me.  Does anyone know if this course will be standardized and what are the differences in your region? (ie; are you still required to use a rescue system or a decent line that can be lowered?  and what is the current thought on the tower-skid?)


----------



## Riobeard (5 May 2005)

You can reference CATO 45-02 and each region has certain standards amplified in their own regional orders.  PRCI for PAC region are at http://www.cadets.net/pac/support/admin/prci/313.pdf
For someone off region qualified you would have to attend the refresher course, or have a PAC region Staff member qualify you before conducting an abseil in this region.
As far as safety lines etc.  I believe the standard here in PAC Region still is to double the decent line for the individual doing the decent, have a safety line attached to the individual on a separate anchor system using a munter hitch on a pear carabineers, plus have a safety line ready to lower an instructor to directly assist the individual abseiling should the need arise.


----------



## Ltmel (5 May 2005)

Yes thank-you, I am familiar with the regulations.  I didn't know that an instructor is required to be qualified in the region he/she is going to be working in though.  How does this affect people who work in another region as an instructor at a camp?  Very interesting. When i re-qualified, many of  systems were being taught differently than they had been 3 years prior.  For that reason, I am wondering exactly what each region is currently teaching.  Prairie has recently been teaching a decent line that may be lowered rather than a separate rescue system.  This allows all instructors to stay at the top and a much less complicated rescue.  The belay system has stayed pretty much the same though.  These are all great ideas in theory, but the more I learn the more I have my own preferences.  Safety first, but simplicity should be next in line.   Especially considering the amount of training and experience of most instructors.  All for now! , Mel


----------

